# Flight Of The Conchords characters



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

So, what do you think the types of the characters (Bret, Jemaine, Murray, Mel, Dave, whoever else...) from the TV show FOTC are?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

you should post here about TV characters and performers: Guess the type
this is forum for people new to MBTI to determine their types


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

vel said:


> you should post here about TV characters and performers: Guess the type
> this is forum for people new to MBTI to determine their types


I know that. It was a mistake. I thought I posted this thread there.

If I could move it there I would.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

@skycloud86 Would you mind helping us move this thread to the proper subforum?

As for the OP, I think Dave may be an ESTP who portrays all the negative stereotypes.


----------

